# Jacksonville, FL Craig's List Alert $200 for Electric Smoker and a Gas Grill



## callahan4life (Oct 22, 2011)

Just saw this on Craig's List. If I hadn't just bought a grill and an MES, I'd be allover it. Looks like a good find for someone.

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/app/2654886136.html








"Smokin Tex All Stainless electric cabinet smoker that smokes wood chunks. 3 grates, all stainless stand. $500 New."







"4 burner Kenmore Gas Grill with side burner. Grill is Red with Thermastat and can hold 2 tanks of gas. Grill is 2 years old and comes with New Cover that was $600 new, has always been kept covered. Works Great,"


----------



## pops6927 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, that is a great deal!


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 30, 2011)

Its a month old Pops...

gone..
[h2]This posting has been deleted by its author.[/h2][h5]Craig[/h5]


----------

